# Looking at a SVS PB13 (Advice)



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking for a new sub this summer and i keep hearing that the SVS subs are really good.Now don't laugh i have a 12" soundstage sub thats going to be replace.I have the Yamaha Rx-V3800 receiver,Polkaudio RTI-A7 fronts,CSI-A6 center,RTI-A3 rears,RTI-A1 for the sides.My movie room is 15x11 and i love watching movies.Do you think that the SVS PS13 is a good choice or is it too big for my room.Thanks.P.S where do i look to buy the SVS subs,is there a place in Canada thats sells them or ship from the U.S.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry I think i posted in the wrong fourm,didn't see the SVsound.Can sombody please move this to the right fourm.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There really is no such thing as "too big" or "too much" The PB13U is a great sub for the money and you would not be disappointed. Sonic Boom Audio is the Canadian distributor of SVS.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

As Tony said, you can't really have "too much" subwoofer and the PB13-Ultra is a fantastic sub to consider as one.

It is one of the best subwoofers I've heard to date and it also among one of the top best-LOOKING subwoofers, too (though, that's just my opinion ).


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I loved my Ultra, and my room is no bigger than yours. For movies, there is nothing at the price to touch it. If it interests you though, and within what you want to spend, then the Seaton Submersive may also be a weapon of choice, its getting top reviews everywhere and is considered the next step up from the Ultra.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I love my Ultra's. Great sound, great power and a platform for years to come. As for "too much" most people don't have enough to really get the subsonic bass that most movies can deliver. I'd doubt you will be anything other than thrilled with the upgrade and performance that the Ultra will deliver.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Buy it. There, that's your advice. 


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Oval hit the nail on the head!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

For the money there really is not that much out there that can come close to the performance it offers, the new Ultras are the best SVS have made to date...really incredible value :T


----------

